# Moebius Battlestar Galactica Poll



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Moebius has said they are doing a Pegasus.

This is not one of my favorite subjects from that show and I'm curious if others feel as I do.

So, what subject would you like to see more from Moebius.

Subjects DONE so far.

1.) 1/32 Viper Mk. II.
2.) 1/4105 Galactica.
3.) 1/32 Viper Mk. VII.
4.) 1/32 Cylon Advanced Raider
5.) 1/6 Centurion.

Realistic subjects available.

1.) 1/32 Raptor.
2.) 1/4105 Pegasus
3.) Colonial One (1/350 or 1/200)
4.) 1/32 Blackbird
5.) 1/4105 Valkrye

I'm sure others might have other favorite subjects, but these to me are the most 'main stream'.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Too bad the updated Raider from Razor wouldn't be considered mainstream, that's the one I would like. I, of course, voted anyway.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Original Battlestar Galactica.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

A nice scaled raptor, with pilot and co-pilot would be sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't like the raptor, I have a resin Colonial One, soo...

Peggy, plz.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> The Original Battlestar Galactica.:thumbsup:


Second that, and at least 24 inches long


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I forgot. We can only get what John P likes. LOL

Just kidding with ya John.....don't start throwing xacto blades at me! :tongue:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I voted for the Peggy, too. My Scorpio shipyards could use another battlestar.

Sean


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Didn't care much for most of the ships in BSG 75, Viper MK II was all I cared for.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Voted for the Raptor. Would love to see Colonial One. Will pick up the Pegasus. The "heavy" Cylon Raider transport ship would be cool as well.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

1/2500 Original Series Galactica


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd like an original series Galactica too. A big highly detailed kit with loads of tiny windows so it can be lit up like a Christmas tree. I prefer the original ships especially the Viper and Battlestars.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

beatlepaul said:


> The Original Battlestar Galactica.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Voted for the Raptor (with figures) but I wouldn't mind a Black Bird.

I'll buy the Pegasus though...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

My number one choices for new Battlestar Galactica models are from the original series. I'd love to see a nicely detailed and correctly proportioned TOS Galactica. I'd also like to see a scale model of the Galactica Shuttle from TOS (I think about 12" long would be good).

From NuBSG, I'd like to see a Raptor even though it's not one of my favorite ships, but I'd like to see a model of Colonial One also. The Pegasus...not so much IMHO.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Just Plain Al said:


> Too bad the updated Raider from Razor wouldn't be considered mainstream, that's the one I would like. I, of course, voted anyway.


Same here. A Razor Raider and a Raptor would be the only kits I'm interested in. The Pegasus looks like an over-inflated pool toy.

On a semi-related note, this forum could really use a "vomit" or "nauseous" smiley.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Well keeping in step with this post I would have to say that Moebius is
on top of the BSG subjects pretty tight. 

Perhaps they could due a few mini-fleet ship kits in scale with the new
Galactica, but The Raptor seems like the next logical choice after the
Pegasus.

fortress


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

We'll, it seems the masses have spoken.
Its not the first time I've been off on what people like (and I'm sure it won't be the last).
At least the Raptor and Pegasus are almost neck in neck, with the other subjects far behind.
I personally would find the line of BSG kits incomplete without a Raptor.

Hopefully the Moebius gang will notice this thread.

If someone here happens to have Dave or Frank's ear, perhaps they can make sure they see it.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Kits have been rather simple in design as of late to keep production costs down. (IMHO) I think they are interested in doing a Raptor, but were holding off for less complicated and easier subjects. The Raptor necessitates a detailed interior thus more cost and development time.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

You know, I'd buy anything from the series.


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

Please add one more for the pegasus please.

pegasus, with plate for different names (ie Mercury...)

raptor - attachments for different versions. (also the big red cross like in
the plan)

valkyrie, with different names

finally tos bG


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Add another for a Pegasus.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Don't care for the newer show, but would LOVE to see kits from TOS. Moebius would be a natural for these, as the care and precision Frank and his team put into each kit would certainly be appreciated by all of us "old-timers".

Larry


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd be interested in any of the ships from either series, nu or original. As far as nuGalactica, I'm very interested in getting a Raptor. However, I'd like to have a Peggy just a wee bit more. So I voted for the Pegasus, but the Raptor would be a very close second choice. The poll should have included an option to vote for "All of the above!"


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Blackbird and *Stealthstar*, 2 dozens of those each, if they are ever made!

B


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd be happy with a nice Reptor but would love to see a nice large (39" or longer) TOS Galactica.......


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I'd like to point out that BSG TOS would be a completely separate license that Moebius would have to negotiate. Their license for BSG is not all-inclusive.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> The Original Battlestar Galactica.:thumbsup:


24" long,please.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Personally I'd hope for a styrene kit of the Colonial Shuttle. Both old and new.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

darkwanderer said:


> Personally I'd hope for a styrene kit of the Colonial Shuttle. Both old and new.


I like that idea as well!:thumbsup:


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Colonial one for me


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Back in the days of the 1st BSG show I got a BSG model and a basestar odel too. I havehad them hangging in my rooms all these years. this year I found two more of the basestars and a older cylon rader model too. So I like the old shows 1001% better than the so called bsg that they have on the air, which is playing on the BBC channel.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

This is a discussion about the models we'd like to see Mobius produce from nuBSG. It is NOT a discussion on which series is better. That's been done to death. Please remove yourself from your soapbox of whining.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I voted Colonial One. The Pegasus is announced to be a kit already. I'm sorry, but a Raptor just does do much for me- the design just looks like a flying cockpit design budgeted to be practical for a live action set piece. It will probably be a kit later- too logical to fill out the fighter range.
Colonial One is a refreshingly odd ball ship with a lot of multiple purchase potential- build one stock, then a second decked out in a livery of a civilian transport company. I have an unbuilt Starcrafts kit, one delay in building is trying to decide how to do it- gear up or down, Colonial One or another ship,... Styrene would allow me to do it all ways


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

seaQuest said:


> This is a discussion about the models we'd like to see Mobius produce from nuBSG. It is NOT a discussion on which series is better. That's been done to death. Please remove yourself from your soapbox of whining.


The Title of the thread is 
*Which BSG Subject do you want most right now.*

To me that means all Galactica, not just the new one. 
I don't see any form of "soapbox".

He(starlord), just said what he wanted to see made into a kit and why.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

He was harping on his distaste of nuBSG...over...and over...and over...
If this discussion were in real-life, face-to-face, after the second time someone repeats themself, I give them a STFU. I don't tolerate repeating.
If Moebius were to do an original series Battlestar, they would have to negotiate and pay for a new license. Their current license only applies to nuBSG. Monogram didn't re-issue the kit because it turns out the guy who tooled the kit in '79 wanted a huge cut of the take this time out.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

seaQuest said:


> He was harping on his distaste of nuBSG...over...and over...and over...
> If this discussion were in real-life, face-to-face, after the second time someone repeats themself, I give them a STFU. I don't tolerate repeating.
> If Moebius were to do an original series Battlestar, they would have to negotiate and pay for a new license. Their current license only applies to nuBSG. Monogram didn't re-issue the kit because it turns out the guy who tooled the kit in '79 wanted a huge cut of the take this time out.



So that's why Revell didn't reissue the Battlestar. The guy who tooled it must be nuts..........as nobody wants the damn kit anyway. It's one of the worst sci fi kits ever made (along with the AMT and Imai Space 1999 eagles).


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I know the guy who did the tooling, his name's Al, and when I met him in the mid-80's, he was an egotistical jackass. The kit was made from a suite of over 300 reference photos taken by Universal Hartland, and, as we all know, never got it right. The Cylon Base Star kit was accurate (except for the blank bays) because Monogram sent a crew to pantograph the filming model. (I'm guessing they sent guys from El Segundo, since Monogram was owned by Mattel at the time.)


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Even though I prefer TOS over the newer one I would still like to see the Galactica from _both_ series in the same scale as well as any other ship from the new Galactica.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The resin Timeslip kit is in the correct scale to the Moebius NuGalactica. Until some gets the license and decides to do the ship right that resin kit is the only game in town. The aftermarket detail sets for the Monogram kit help it some, but the basic proportions are so out of whack it can never do it justice.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

About the only part of the Monogram Galactica that looked reasonably accurate was the engine section.


----------



## packard400 (Apr 24, 2006)

seaQuest said:


> I know the guy who did the tooling, his name's Al, and when I met him in the mid-80's, he was an egotistical jackass. The kit was made from a suite of over 300 reference photos taken by Universal Hartland, and, as we all know, never got it right. The Cylon Base Star kit was accurate (except for the blank bays) because Monogram sent a crew to pantograph the filming model. (I'm guessing they sent guys from El Segundo, since Monogram was owned by Mattel at the time.)


I had always wondered why the Galactica not as accurate as the TOS Viper
or basestar models. Too bad one guys' ego got in the way not only back then,
but now as well. Still, I would love a TOS Galactica.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> The Title of the thread is
> *Which BSG Subject do you want most right now.*
> 
> To me that means all Galactica, not just the new one.
> ...


Well, as the creator of this thread, since Moebius does not have the license to the TOS series, and since all the poll subjects are from the new series, I would hope people would be aware of that and realize that the poll only covers the new series.


----------



## JohnnyBros718 (Apr 10, 2010)

Since the Pegasus is already in the pipeline, I think a 32nd scale Blackbird would look great with the other series fighters.

Regards and Aloha,

Johnny B.


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

i can see two other names of mercury class ships like the pegasus but there is 
a third and i cant make it out. I will definitely name mine the HADES.


----------

